# Idaho Honey Industry Asso. Convention



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

The Idaho Honey Industry Assoc. meeting will be held Dec. 2nd and 3rd in Boise , Idaho 
The meeting will be held at the Red Lion Downtowner to reserve rooms call 208 344 7691 and be sure and tell them you are with the IHIA (bee guys).
To register for the convention call or email Cindy at 208 888 0988 or [email protected]
Should be a great convention and everyone is welcome.


----------



## DaggerD (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Nic,

Do you have to be a member to attend? Is this something worth attending for the hobbyist who sells only a very small amount of honey?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Jesse 
Hope all is well and bees made lots of honey.
There will be hobbyst workshop friday afternoon that you may want to attend. Email cindy for the details.


----------

